# So... got the car chipped yesterday



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

As the title states, i went with the GIAC X chip. I realize that this is nothing out of the ordinary, but i didn't notice anybody that got their transmission chipped (by GIAC also). I figured that i could comment on the tip-chip.

First off, let's get one thing straight, the stock tiptronic is not exactly state of the art. It is very slow, but it is smooth, which was something i was worried about forfieting with the tip chip. 

I spent a couple of days debating whether or not to get the chip, and i talked a lot to the guys at AWE tuning about it. they said that problems typically result when either just the engine or just the transmission are chipped, but i would actually be better off if i got them both chipped, which was why i ended up going with them both.

All-in-all i was very pleased. i had never driven a chipped 2.7t, but the engine chip was amazing, well worth the money. The tip chip was pretty good, though. the price was 500 big ones, and im not sure it was worth that much, but with that said, i dont know what the tip would be like if the engine were chipped and the tip wasn't.

The shift delays were noticably better, but not as good as i would've thought, there's still a bit of a delay in manual mode, and that was something i was hoping to fix, but this was definitely made up for by the fast shifts. i would classify them as firmer than stock, with absolutely no loss of smoothness. It's actually kind of enjoyable to see the rpms drop so fast, without the surge in your pants that you got when you were first driving a stick at age 13. 

Overall, i'm very pleased, it's no DSG, but it's certainly better than the stock tiptronic. I know that a lot of a6 owners with chips have the 6 speeds (which are still better than an upgraded tiptronic, no question), but thought some of you would at least care. . . . right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: So... got the car chipped yesterday (schockster)*

Good post man.
I too have been considering chipping my car....but I'm glad I have yet to do it because your post shed some light on the whole issue.
Like for instance I didnt know it was best to chip both the tranny AND the engine. I was going to just chip my engine for the added power and torque.
Now I know the average cost of chipping the engine is $500, I was ready to spend that....but now if the price is going to double to get this whole process done right, I've got to ask would just chipping the engine really cause alot of damage? I mean I do not drive my 2.7t too rough, alil speeding here an' there, hbut no tracks or drag racing....so do I need to chip the tranny?
I'm just looking for some input, I'm still a lil ways off from making a decision.
either way, cheers on your "new" car


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Very good info. I'm also looking to chip my Tiptronic 2.7T and was considering APR since I have experience with their program on my old 20AE. I really like the flipswitch program feature. However, your post has me thinking maybe GIAC would be a better choice since they feature the tranny chip.
I've been reading a little about the Tiptronic used in these cars. I believe it's rated for just over 300ft-lb, which the chip programs can exceed. I'm more worried about overstressing the tranny.


_Modified by Uberhare at 9:02 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

this is why I wish i got the car in 6-speed and not tip


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

The tip trans can handle alot more than 300ft-lb. If it couldn't, you would be hearing about every engine chipped tip car popping a tranny.
There are many stage 3 tips out there.


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_However, your post has me thinking maybe GIAC would be a better choice since they feature the tranny chip.



That's what was explained to me--that GIAC worked their tip chip out for use with their engine chip, so i only saw it fit to order GIAC for both. Plus, i even think that GIAC is a better chip anyway, and if you are concerned about the program switching feature, GIAC offers a flashloader program that i think is easier than APR's, just my 2 cents.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (schockster)*

Lots of folks run GIAC Tip chip with other engine chips, buyers choice.
By sending my version ECU in for larger flash chip install, APR permits engine code Flip Switch cycling by holding cruise control button, even while driving! Switch between up to 4 onboard engine programs in seconds with no tools. Switching Lock-Out feature is nice too. APR made Flip Switch easy.
GIAC is more Lemmiwinks tuning friendly.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
GIAC is more Lemmiwinks tuning friendly.

Lemmiwinks??


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

http://homepage.mac.com/edyjun...s.htm


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh, I forgot, the chip also holds all the way to about 6900 rpms, another plus.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (schockster)*

the chip is AMAZING
but the tip program from GIAC is definitely not worth the money, IMO


----------

